

How to Give and Receive Feedback at Work - leowidrich
https://open.bufferapp.com/how-to-give-receive-feedback-work/

======
justintocci
no,no,no,no,no. a thousand times no.

let me tell you what you're doing when you use the feedback sandwich. you are
patronizing, and you will be hated. this article has everything wrong and you
shouldn't even read it.

ALL you need to know about criticism is to never, ever give criticism. The
reason is because its lazy and it shows you don't care.

If its absolutely critical that bad behaviour stop immediately then
demonstrate the(or a) right way to do it. This shows you care. if it isn't
received with a positive response then the person doesn't understand or
believe there was a problem. Now you can bring out just enough factual
information to impress that the issue is real. then immediately apologize for
not telling them sooner.

title of the original article should be, "how to be a passive-aggressive
troll"

